# 110 grain Accubond 257 Wby Loads...



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Anyone have some loads for the 257 Wby Magnum using 110 grain Accubonds they would care to share? Thanks...


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

Capt, you get a new rifle???

Just read the rifle forum. I gues you did!!!! Sweet!!!!

Any chance you can have your wife talk to mine? I am really wanting a Marlin XLR in .444 Marlin.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

yeah, kind of made my gift to her look like a booger. The deer around my place will rue this day...


----------

